

65536 - rmc
http://www.csie.ntu.edu.tw/~b01902112/65536/

======
T-hawk
At one move per second, this would take about 8 hours to beat at 65536. Enjoy
the rest of your day...

------
ozh
Not sure why one would upvote this, it's nothing but the original 2048 with an
obvious tweak.

